

DaTtSs: The simple cloud-based replacement for 'statsd + graphite' - spolu
http://v2.dattss.com

======
syldor
Great ! It can be used for server monitoring of course but I am thinking that
it could be working with a Raspberry Pi to monitor heat in the house, or water
consumption, there were an article about it recently on HN.

